# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 13.01.2020 - 20.01.2020

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *15*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *42* Получено карантинов: *4*, суммарный объем: *4* мб Обработано файлов: *7*, суммарный объем: *7* мб Уникальных файлов: *7*, суммарный объем: *7* мб Признаны безопасными: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *5*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=224353 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=224354 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\winscomrssrv.dll - *1* c:\users\ольга\desktop\моя работа\телефон\oorpfn.pif - *1* c:\windows\system32\winrmsrv.exe - *1* c:\windows\system32\startupchecklibrary.dll - *1* c:\windows\system32\winlogui.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 HEUR:Backdoor.Win64.Agent.gen - *2* not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.Generic - *1* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *1* VHO:Trojan.Win32.Miner.adlqr - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

